# Now that Axl's in ACDC......



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

......does GnR need a new primadonna? May I introduce them to:

Lauryn Hill will 'make it up' to fans after short concert

"I don't have an on/off switch," she posted. "I am at my best when I am open, rested, sensitive and liberated to express myself as truthfully as possible."


I hate 'artists' that pull this shite. Get out and do your job. Do you realize how much harder all those people in the audience worked to make the money to pay to watch your pathetic little tantrum? Putzes, all of 'em. In a better world, they would have no fans and the real players that put it out there every night, come hell or high water, would be selling out. Why would anyone do this bee-atch the honor or ever attending one of her performances again? I would be afraid maybe 'the muse' will never move her.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

No need for a new GnR singer--unless the original guys get back together---although I don't know how likely it would be for Izzy to re-join.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Ouch. While I think his voice generally suits ACDC and I'm not an Axl hater, I thought that ^^ sounded awful.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What did he do to his leg? Break it during a bender??


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What did he do to his leg? Break it during a bender??


He broke it during their first show back. As far as I know he doesn't drink these days.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Brings new meaning the theatrical phrase, "Break a Leg." And a new saying, "Pull an Axl"


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Brings new meaning the theatrical phrase, "Break a Leg." And a new saying, "Pull an Axl"


The 'throne' he is using for the shows is Dave Grohl's from when he broke his leg falling off the stage at a show. Grohl lent it to him.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> Ouch. While I think his voice generally suits ACDC and I'm not an Axl hater, I thought that ^^ sounded awful.


Sounded like Rose on a good day.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like Rose - Looks like Meatloaf........Hmmmmmm


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Game of Thrones just started their sixth season. He's sitting on a throne. Coincidence? I think not.

I will be vindicated if, somewhere in the tour, he:
- admits he knows nothing and then comes back from the dead (kinda like what this tour is doing to his career)
- dragons fly out his butt
- they re-enact the Red Wedding and all the surviving members of ACDC are slaughtered, leaving Axl as Lord of the 7 Kingdoms and Australia


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keto said:


> Ouch. While I think his voice generally suits ACDC and I'm not an Axl hater, I thought that ^^ sounded awful.


I actually didn't think it sounded bad. pretty much exactly what I expected, maybe a little better even. as I said in another thread, it sounded better than Paul Rodgers doing freddy mercury.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> ......does GnR need a new primadonna? May I introduce them to:
> 
> Lauryn Hill will 'make it up' to fans after short concert
> 
> ...


shes a lazy idiot who squandered her talent (and her wealth).
Shes only doing this because shes into the IRS (which she considers "racist") big time.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

2 hours late to stage is SO vintage Axl, but I wonder how much booze and drugs played a part... for Axl back then or Lauryn Hill now.

It will be interesting to see how reliable Axl is through the rest of the AC\DC tour and on through the GnR tour. 

It's very strange to see what looks like some heavy set old ******* biker dude from the local bar sitting in a chair onstage beside Angus belting out AC\DC karaoke vocals. But I thought it sounded OK for live rock and roll. Pitch and timing slightly off here and there, but nothing like David Lee Roth level of bad. You'd have to A/B Axl against live Brian Johnson for a fair comparison.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't think Rose and Johnson sound alike, and Rose generally sounds like a flock of geese with lung disease anyway. There are probably scores of AC/DC tribute band singers who could do a more credible job and show up on time. The clip above didn't impress me, it doesn't look like rock'n'roll to me, looked more like the Angus contractual obligation show, a step-right-up-freak-show.

Maybe Don McLean was right.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I don't think Rose and Johnson sound alike, and Rose generally sounds like a flock of geese with lung disease anyway. *There are probably scores of AC/DC tribute band singers who could do a more credible job and show up on time. *The clip above didn't impress me, it doesn't look like rock'n'roll to me, looked more like the Angus contractual obligation show, a step-right-up-freak-show.
> 
> Maybe Don McLean was right.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Phil-X is available


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Phils a fun guy and a really good guitarist....but not much of a singer, IMO. Not at the level of one of the greatest bands in rock and roll history.
that could pass as karaoke at best.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Way back in the 90's, my band once opened for an AC\DC tribute act that was really good at what they did. They were on the road, as we were, and both bands ended up at the same hotel so we all hung out for some post-show drinking til morning. Their singer was an outright replica of Brian Johnson. We got to talking and I asked how he can sing like that. He said it's a technique, a muscle thing you do at the back of your throat and once you learn how it becomes easy. You kind of fold your throat a certain way to make that sound. He sang a few examples on the spot.. "Back in Black... hit the sack..." and it was weird because it sounded perfect but not loud at all, more like spoken word volume level. Not nearly as loud as my voice when I sing. It sounds loud and aggressive only with a mic, into a huge PA. 

I remember him kind of complaining and laughing about how he had to get onstage and sing like that every night, and how he missed singing 'for real' with his real voice.. haha.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> shes a lazy idiot who squandered her talent (and her wealth).
> Shes only doing this because shes into the IRS (which she considers "racist") big time.


she has no business calling ANYONE a racist. remember when she first came out, and she said "i would rather see my children starve than have one white person buy my record."


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, she seems like an awful person. I actually _would_ piss on her if she was on fire, because I'm dehydrated from work today and I know I wouldn't be able to put her out.

PS - this was one of the best derails off the mark I've seen in a long time.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Smash a couple of beers in succession, that should rehydrate you real fast! Corona is like water anyway, like 96% for sure.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

There are people like me who like Axl's voice and people who don't. As discussed in another thread though, yes there are better singers, but as far as AC-DC doing something that could keep enough people curious enough to not refund their tickets, he was a good choice. There likely would have been way more refund requests if they hadn't made a move like that. 

Even if you hate Axl, g n r were around at a time period where they had, and still have a ton of fans. Them and Nirvana were the biggest bands of my youth and g n r had fans much older and younger than me at the time. If I had AC-DC tickets and Axl had to be the fill in? I'd still go to the show.

And re Lauren Hill... there are people who acted stupid in their youth. Then there are people like her who only gotten worse as they got older. She's just a horrible person.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> she has no business calling ANYONE a racist. remember when she first came out, and she said "i would rather see my children starve than have one white person buy my record."


I'm quite happy to comply with her wishes.

Rose should go away. He's ruining what's left of a band that was a legend before he was out of grade school.

I'm not questionng the business case. I'm talking about the music.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm quite happy to comply with her wishes.
> 
> Rose should go away. He's ruining what's left of a band that was a legend before he was out of grade school.
> 
> ...


Did you see any clips of the shows with Brian Johnson on this tour? That was doing a pretty good job of ruining the band already. I decided to look them up the day the clips of Rose were released for comparison and was pretty shocked. Far far worse than the clips I have seen of Rose so far. Rose vocals won't appeal to everyone, but Johnson wasn't even remotely in tune singing.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's a sad end really to a great rock band. They should have cashed in the chips when Malcolm went down.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It's a sad end really to a great rock band. They should have cashed in the chips when Malcolm went down.


I agree with that one. And if not then, when Brian Johnson's issues were announced. Like Johnson or not, 2 losses like that in a year in a band are just too much.

No matter who they picked for this fill-in role, there would have been a lot of people saying it's the wrong person.

Limping out is just no way to go.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Johnson was failing?

Ok, get someone who can sing.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Johnson was failing?
> 
> Ok, get someone who can sing.


I think they did. You don't think they did lol. No matter who they got everyone would be having the same debate. And debating if they should even be doing these last 10 shows in the first place.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You've heard Rose "sing" Knocking on Heaven's Door" and you still think Rose is a good singer?

We'll have to agree to disagree in that one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> You've heard Rose "sing" Knocking on Heaven's Door" and you still think Rose is a good singer?


Here's something I never thought I'd ever say, EVER! Are you ready for it?????

*Bob Dylan sang it better than he did!*


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rock'n'roll bands are notorious for not knowing when to call it a day. Some too soon, some too late. As much as I love Led Zeppelin, their timing was pretty good. As much as I love The Beatles, their timing sucked. But whatever, the remaining members of AC/DC should move on already.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hmm...you can count me in the Axl camp on that one.
I really don't think hes a bad singer, just a bad human being...sure hes screechy...but so is/was Johnson. You either like or don't like his voice.
I feel the same way about Ozzy. nasal voice, calling him "pitchy" is too kind. but great songs, great band-Ozzy is the weakest link in live situations. millions would disagree with me.

My hunch is you guys are used to Bob Dylan, so its hard to hear a different take on his song.
I personally think although he may have been a great song writer, Bob is one of the all time worst singers ever...like in the league with Paris Hilton, lol. fwiw, Id put Neil Young in that same club also. its obviously very subjective!

How did you guys feel about Axl on Hair of the Dog? I thought it was great, and much better suited to his style.

Its all a tempest in a teapot though...with Johnson done for health reasons, a guitarist also out with health issues, a drummer with ongoing legal problems, this tour is nothing more than one last chance at a cash grab...so who really cares? there is no band to speak of.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, don't get me wrong. I was NOT complimenting Dylan's singing. He is one of the worst ever, IMO. That says a lot about my opinion of Axl though.

I find him whiney and snivelly. If it weren't for Slash, I couldn't have stood 30 seconds of GnR. I never did figure out how they got so successful - but as a prog fan I've often found myself on the outside of popular music looking in.

At least the image of Axl slithering and slinking around the stage like he used to is gone. I imagine now a python that's swallowed a wildabeast slithering around - and I'm look forward to that utube snippet if/when it happens.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It's a sad end really to a great rock band. They should have cashed in the chips when Malcolm went down.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Rock'n'roll bands are notorious for not knowing when to call it a day. Some too soon, some too late. As much as I love Led Zeppelin, their timing was pretty good. As much as I love The Beatles, their timing sucked. But whatever, the remaining members of AC/DC should move on already.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Did you mean the Beatles as a group or as solo artists?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The version of Knockng on Heaven's Door I prefer is the one Warren Zevon did on his final album.

Dylan's version is still better than Rose.

Yes, it comes down to taste. I can't think of many other singers that will make me reach for the dial more quickly, but by the number of albums Guns & Roses sold many people don't agree.

I really couldn't have cared less until he was picked for AC/DC.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

zontar said:


> Did you mean the Beatles as a group or as solo artists?


As a group. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Re: Lauryn Hill bashing
Lateness is unacceptable BUT Ms. Hill is not a horrible person. She is mentally ill. I thought that was fairly well known. Which isn't to say mentally ill people don't do horrible things; the question is how responsible are they...years from now I wonder if people will look at her differently. I'm thinking about HR from Bad Brains. A man once looked down on for being a volatile, homophobic drug addled leader of a hardcore band is now pitied as a man who used drugs to self medicate undiagnosed schizophrenia and is now a shell of a man. Sorry to derail the thread derailment which was quite awesome.


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

I saw AC/DC live a few years back. I'm a fan, and left thinking they were terrible. Brian's voice was brutal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jimmythegeek said:


> Re: Lauryn Hill bashing
> Lateness is unacceptable BUT Ms. Hill is not a horrible person. She is mentally ill. I thought that was fairly well known. Which isn't to say mentally ill people don't do horrible things; the question is how responsible are they...years from now I wonder if people will look at her differently. I'm thinking about HR from Bad Brains. A man once looked down on for being a volatile, homophobic drug addled leader of a hardcore band is now pitied as a man who used drugs to self medicate undiagnosed schizophrenia and is now a shell of a man. Sorry to derail the thread derailment which was quite awesome.


I have no knowledge of Ms. Hill's mental state, but if I paid to see a professional show, I expect that. If she has trouble coping, shouldn't she have handlers to keep her on track? Or does she just expect everyone to make allowances? If I recall, Brian Wilson was able to make is live shows when he released Smile.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree with you completely. Unprofessional? Absolutely! A terrible human being? Perhaps not. Brian Wilson is a neat example. The live dates for Smile went off without a hitch and were largely well received. He also spent years essentially in hiding, released the album several decades late and most likely sought some form of treatment. Ideally he is an example to follow. Roky Erickson is another one.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am glad i got to see them last August, this guy sitting in a chair does nothing for me, let hope they dont release a dvd.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What did he do to his leg? Break it during a bender??


Maybe he fell at a Rib Fest.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It's a sad end really to a great rock band. They should have cashed in the chips when Malcolm went down.


I agree...

Notice how the whole band sounded off as well? They didn't sound tight at all to me, and I've heard Angus play a lot better than that. 

Maybe they were just having a bad night.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2016)

Or just going through the motions.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jimmythegeek said:


> I agree with you completely. Unprofessional? Absolutely! A terrible human being? Perhaps not. Brian Wilson is a neat example. The live dates for Smile went off without a hitch and were largely well received. He also spent years essentially in hiding, released the album several decades late and most likely sought some form of treatment. Ideally he is an example to follow. Roky Erickson is another one.


Exactly. Having suffered my own trials with mental issues, it doesn't excuse all behaviour or define someone's bad personality. Nor does it excuse not trying to find help especially when you have the means to do it that most people don't have.

Also, I did some looking around at various articles because I was a little blurry on what happened during her 'downfall' from success and this piqued my interest. Most claims of mental illness seem to have been from people 'around' her, there's nothing saying definitely that she was mentally ill. I don't see anything where it was acknowledged by her or her management. All I really read about is a lot of prima donna behaviour from her.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> Smash a couple of beers in succession, that should rehydrate you real fast! Corona is like water anyway, like 96% for sure.


So Australia banned Corona during the 90's for "an unacceptable high urine content "

What's the "acceptable " amount?!?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> So Australia banned Corona during the 90's for "an unacceptable high urine content "
> 
> What's the "acceptable " amount?!?


in Mexico where Corona comes from? probably pretty high 

I remember seeing a chart years ago that had the "acceptable" limits for contamination of various food products...x amount of mouse droppings per ton of rice etc. Seems weird but that's how it is/was.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jimmythegeek said:


> Re: Lauryn Hill bashing
> Lateness is unacceptable BUT Ms. Hill is not a horrible person. She is mentally ill. I thought that was fairly well known. Which isn't to say mentally ill people don't do horrible things; the question is how responsible are they...years from now I wonder if people will look at her differently. I'm thinking about HR from Bad Brains. A man once looked down on for being a volatile, homophobic drug addled leader of a hardcore band is now pitied as a man who used drugs to self medicate undiagnosed schizophrenia and is now a shell of a man. Sorry to derail the thread derailment which was quite awesome.


sometimes the difference between a mentally ill person and someone with "assholitis", is a professional diagnosis. IMO, without that diagnosis, going around missing contractual obligations, not paying taxes, primadonna type behaviour, means youre an asshole until proven otherwise. its an all too convenient excuse when its pulled out so late in the game ie facing charges. Maybe Axl is also a really sick man...but im not inclined to believe it.
I haven't followed Lauryns career that closely, has she claimed/admitted to having been diagnosed/assessed, or is it just hearsay? lots of ppl get called crazy in the entertainment business.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Diablo said:


> sometimes the difference between a mentally ill person and someone with "assholitis", is a professional diagnosis. IMO, without that diagnosis, going around missing contractual obligations, not paying taxes, primadonna type behaviour, means youre an asshole until proven otherwise. its an all too convenient excuse when its pulled out so late in the game ie facing charges. *Maybe Axl is also a really sick man...but im not inclined to believe it.*
> I haven't followed Lauryns career that closely, has she claimed/admitted to having been diagnosed/assessed, or is it just hearsay? lots of ppl get called crazy in the entertainment business.


I only started looking up info about her after following this thread. As far as I can tell it's all just hearsay. 

If someone had a difficult personality, stardom tends to amplify that 10 fold.

I have said it before, but if Axl was still the same as he was during the tail end of the original G nn R lineup, the the early days of his G n' R lineup... I really don't think either the ACDC tour or this reunion of G n' R would even be happening. They aren't doing it because they are broke, they are all very well off. And there will be a contract with ACDC and they just wouldn't put up with those antics. I'm quite sure he's still wacky, but I think he must have done some work on himself.

I am not an Axl lover by any means. I just find it funny that he's such a focus for these things an an industry filled with screwed up people. People love to hate him.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> So Australia banned Corona during the 90's for "an unacceptable high urine content "
> 
> What's the "acceptable " amount?!?


2 urines are ok. But not 3 urines.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> So Australia banned Corona during the 90's for "an unacceptable high urine content "
> 
> What's the "acceptable " amount?!?


Going in or coming out? I would say a 50/50 split coming out would be acceptable. Forget the carona, any Canadian beer is preferable. Even Skinny Blonde would be preferable.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I am not an Axl lover by any means. I just find it funny that he's such a focus for these things an an industry filled with screwed up people. People love to hate him.



For me it has nothing to do with his personality or stupid habits.

I've never been impressed by bad boy rock stars trashing hotel rooms or getting into fights on stage but I still LOVE Joe Walsh, Deep Purple and Led Zep.

It's all about the sound of his voice.

People often say the same about one of my favourite rock singers so it obviously cones down to personal taste.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

some interesting news

AC/DC’s Brian Johnson Ready to Rock Again, Thanks to New In-Ear Monitor


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cage match cage match cage match cage match cage match cage match


There can be only ONE!!!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> There can be only ONE!!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It's all about the sound of his voice.
> 
> People often say the same about one of my favourite rock singers so it obviously cones down to personal taste.


Neil Young ?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Neil Young ?


I was referring to Geddy Lee, but one could say the same about Neil Young or for sure about Bob Dylan.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'll just leave this here Axl Rose sends notice to Google demanding takedown of fat memes


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

but those are some of my fav memes, better start hoarding and saving


----------

